# Cloud's Birthday



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

<span style="font-familyalatino Linotype">







My beautiful Cloud would have been 16 today. I met him the day he was born so his birthday always had a particularly special meaning for me. 

[attachment=23307:attachment]
Cloud Rock, CD

I miss my Cloud dearly every single day. But on this day it is impossible to be sad today since our beautiful new baby Cadeau came to us this week. He has brought so much joy and laughter with him with his puppy antics and his sweet personality. I know that he truly is a gift from the angels.









[attachment=23308:attachment]</span>


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Cloud was a beautiful little boy- and you can see the love reflected in his eyes.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a handsome little man Cloud was.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Sending you huge comforting hugs as you remember your beautiful Cloud. I'm so happy you have little Cadeau with you during this time. He is sooooo adorable!!!</span>


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I know it's so hard when our beloved babies who have passed have a birthday. This past March was Bijou's first birthday that he wasn't with me. I lit a candle for him. I hope Cadeau brings you just as much joy to your life that Cloud brought.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I know how hard it is.
Hope your day is filled with happy memories and making new ones too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy birthday and RIP darling Cloud.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

He is having a birthday bash at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cloud is at the Bridge waiting for you. He will be there until you come.

In the meantime, you have little Cadeau to love and entertain you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Cloud was indeed a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss. I am glad your new puppy is helping to bring happiness to your home.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm sorry about Cloud but glad to hear you've found another little ball of fur to love.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Aww...sweet Cloud-baby. Happy Birthday to him at the Bridge.







I agree with you; he does remind me a bit of Tchelsi. 

Hoping for lots and lots more Cadeau pictures, and of course to see him in canine...I mean in person, very soon!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

What a sweet face Cloud had! RIP Cloud.






Joy


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

RIP, Cloud. He was a beauty.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

He was so beautiful and love the name! Your new baby is a doll as well! Hugs to you


----------

